# PSD lässt sich nichtmehr öffnen



## verbatim (22. August 2004)

Also ich arbeite seit längerem an einer Website. Bisher klappte alles ganz gut nur heute wollte ich die psd Ddatei wieder öffnen und da kam die Fehlermeldung: Could not open F:\ . Dann habe ich versucht sie auf eine andere HD zu ziehen aber es ging auch nicht. Habe ich diese Datei igendwie falsch abgespeichert? Oder weiss jemand was da los ist? Wenn ich sie mit zB ACDSee öffne kommt nur so ein komisches Bild (schwarz+rot) 

also wer mir helfen kann: hier ist die datei http://www.tocid.com/page_3.psd 

danke schonmal... ist wireklich wichtig ich hab keine lust nochmal an zu fangen


----------



## mingelburns (22. August 2004)

Die Datei scheint kaputt zu sein, bzw. es scheint das Ende der Datei zu fehlen, denn mein Photoshop sagt mir "Konnte das Dokument "..." nicht öffnen, weil ein unerwartetes EOF (Ende der Datei) aufgetreten ist."

Aber unter XP zeigt er mir das Bild, das enthalten sein sollte, als Datei-Bild (Icon) an.

Vielleicht ist sie ja noch zu reparieren...

Gruß,
mingel


----------



## Thomas Lindner (22. August 2004)

Die Datei ist beschädigt!

Du kannst versuchen sie zu reparieren, - erstell vorher eine Kopie - , dann öffne sie anstatt mit Photoshop mit einem Texteditor und lösche am Ende der Datei alle "Vierecke", weil das Ende der Datei wurde beschädigt.

( Mach dies nicht am Original sondern an der Kopie )

Bei mir hat diesaes versagt, kann aber auch sein, das du mit einer höheren Version wie ich die Datei erstellt hat (?)!


Entnohmen von : http://www.nickles.de/c/a/forum2-537534701.htm


----------



## verbatim (22. August 2004)

ne geht leider nicht.. ich habe auch keine Vierecke in der Datei


----------

